# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آموزش ساخت کارنامه!

## Takfir

نکته!: این یک صرفا آموزش بوده و عواقب استفاده نا به جا از آن متوجه خود فرد میشه و ما هیچ مسئولیتی در قبال آن نداریم!

اگرچه هیچ کاری نمیشه باهاش کرد! یعنی هیچ خلافی نمیشه باهاش انجام داد!

Doc2  یک فایل بلانک یا از پیش آماده شده کارنامه هستش که شما فقط نمرات رو وارد میکنید و کارنامه رو پرینت میگیرید!




این فایل هم آموزش ساخت کارنامه در سه دقیقه هست!

دوستان زیادی گفتند نگرانیم نمره هامون رو نشون پدر مادر هامون بدیم! گفتیم دست به کار شیم! :Yahoo (4): 

باز هم میگم با این آموزش به هیچ وجه هیچ کار غیر قانونی نمیشه انجام داد! 

تنها کاری که میشه کرد اینه کارنامه رو الکی به یکی نشون بدی بگی این نمرات منه!

موفق موید باشید

----------


## Rick

worm

----------


## Takfir

> worm


what? :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Rick

شوخی کردم داداش :Yahoo (101):

----------


## hamed2357

عزیز ورژن دانشگاهیش را هم بسازید  :Yahoo (1): 
دانشگاه ماکه هر ترم پست میکرد خونمون!

----------


## JoKeR

من فکر میکردم نمره های دانشگاه رو سایت قرار میگیره نه رو کاغذ؟ اشتباه میکنم؟؟؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

هههههه ایولا

----------

